# New Converter: Pd 9260 Or Pd 4655?



## sl93z (Nov 16, 2008)

After spending many hours reading threads on this forum I have come to the conclusion that my WFCO 8955 is dead because:

1. I get 125v AC coming into the converter from the shoreline power (measured at both the REC/CON switch and the connection of the wire coming from that switch to where it is soldered on the WFCO circuit board) but absolutely nothing comes out on the red or white wire going to the DC side that connects to the fuse circuit board.

2. With shorepower connected and batteries disconnected nothing in my 12 v system works (e.g. internal/external lights, fans, radio, furnace), but all the household type plugs have 124.8 V AC coming out of them and the microwave works just fine.

I read California Jim's great write-up on installing a Progressive Dynamics (PD) 9260 into his trailer and figured that is what I needed to do. Then I get on the PD page and discover they make a direct replacement upgrade kit--the PD 4655--that includes a new 12V fuse board for my 12V distribution wires.

Here is my question: is one unit better or more preferable than the other? The 9260 is $156 and gives me 60 amps, whereas the 4655 is $205 and puts out 55 amps. The 4655 includes the new fuse board, but do I really need that? (yes, it has a charge wizard button on it, but I also get that with the remote pendants on the 9260). Other than those differences it appears all the other specs are the same. Finally, there are a lot of folks here who have done the 9260 upgrade, but I don't see much mention of the 4655. Is there some reason to avoid the 4655, or are they just too new to have a track record?

For what it is worth, I don't think space will be an issue for the install as my 28 RSDS seems to have plenty of room where the WFCO now sits.

Thank you in advance; I await your suggestions.

Ken


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You did check to make sure the 40 amp reverse polarity fuses were still good. That is the last check I would make before declaring it dead.


----------



## sl93z (Nov 16, 2008)

Roger that CamperAndy, all fuses are good. BTW, a big "thanks" to you as I must have read the majority of your 6,959 posts when doing my research. Made me feel like I was back in grad school doing my literature review.











CamperAndy said:


> You did check to make sure the 40 amp reverse polarity fuses were still good. That is the last check I would make before declaring it dead.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is some info that may help your decision.

Either will run off a honda 2000 generator or equiv. With either if they are in full boost mode you won't be able to run much else, but they will run reliably
you will get higher current from the 60A unit if you can mount it in the pass through very close to the batteries and use #4 or #2 welding cable to the batteries. I have both, the 4655 in the WFCO with a 20' #4 wire run to the batteries and a 60A in the pass through with about a 6' run of #4 to the batteries. (By the way the factory wiring for Outbacks is likely to be #8 wire, which even if it is short will limit the max current you can get to the batteries) 50A is about all the 4655 will muster given the run length, and then for a relatively short time. with factory wiring it is likely to be less, maybe down in the high 30A range. but I can get 60A from the unit in the pass through. With both on I can get 100+A to the batteries. The reason cable length is important is the the PD isn't a true current source, it is a voltage limited current source and the IR drop in the cable run will drop the current if you run into the output voltage limit (14.6V) first. 
With the 4655 you can use the regular pendant to force boost mode, the PD website gives instructions
If you mount a 60A in the pass through you can leave all the wiring to the WFCO center intact, just wire from the converter to the battery as well.

In general, unless you do lots of boondocking, installing the 4655 is going to be the easiest and will work more than adequately. If you boondock a LOT then the 60A may buy you something, but will likely take more time to install, since you also will need to run a 120V circuit to the 60A unless you mount it behind the existing WFCO control center. In that case I don't think it will offer any real advantage over the 4655, both will likely give the same ouput current limited by the existing wiring.

And if you do the pendant mod for the 4655 you can use the existing WFCO fuse board, which is what I did. The PD fuse board isn't a great fit for the WFCO, it works, but takes some finese to get it in right.

Using both in the same trailer, I'd say they really are very comparable in performance. And if you have plenty of room behind the existing panel, the 60A will save you some $$ over the 4655 drop in replacement.


----------



## sl93z (Nov 16, 2008)

Remember the old "measure twice, cut once"? Well, I'm glad I followed it. Turns out the space I have to install the converter is 12" wide, 7.5" front to back, and 4.5" tall in the front, but then there is a lower part towards the rear that only gives me 3.7" height clearance. The PD 9260 is 9"x8"x3.6" so it won't fit. Yes, I could cut-out the back of the housing to make room for depth, but it is just a bit too tight top to bottom and I would be worried about to much heat. Looks like I am going with the PD 4655 model.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

sl93z said:


> Remember the old "measure twice, cut once"? Well, I'm glad I followed it. Turns out the space I have to install the converter is 12" wide, 7.5" front to back, and 4.5" tall in the front, but then there is a lower part towards the rear that only gives me 3.7" height clearance. The PD 9260 is 9"x8"x3.6" so it won't fit. Yes, I could cut-out the back of the housing to make room for depth, but it is just a bit too tight top to bottom and I would be worried about to much heat. Looks like I am going with the PD 4655 model.


You have the exact model and year trailer that I traded in last year. There's plenty of room to mount a PD9260 to the floor behind the electrical panel. Just pull the entire unit out and have a look back there. Leave the dead WFCO converter in place and disconnect the wires you'll need. Route them to the new converter and you'll be back in business. You can put the Charge Wizard pendant right next to the propane detector.


----------

